# Kidney Issues



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Izzy has been having some issues the past month. I took her in to be spayed on the 4th and my vet called after doing the presurgery bloodwork to say that she had some values that were off and they didn't want to put her under until she could get better. She had an elevated creatine and bun which would signify kidney issues. Izzy had a UTI about a month before and I wasn't sure if she ever got fully over it because she did seem to pee somewhat frequently but she acted perfectly well, active, playful, with a good appetite. So, my vet put her on subcutaneous fluids every other day and a medicine, granules that I put on her food and we rechecked a week later. The values had gone down some but not a whole lot so for the past two weeks she has had me continue giving the fluids every other day and the medicine twice a day and we will recheck on Monday. 

I've been so worried the more I read about kidney issues and everything I'm really praying and hoping her levels have improved alot. What doesn't make alot of sense to me is that the symptoms of kidney disease, Izzy doesn't have a single one except maybe the peeing and drinking frequently and I'm not even sure if she does those THAT frequently but I've become so paranoid I watch her like a hawk everytime she does one or the other. The other symptoms I've read of kidney disease/failure are lethargy, vomiting, anorexia, and she has none of those, she has a very good appetite and is extremely active and playful so I'm just kind of puzzled. She never had a single issue until the UTI the month before and it seems like maybe that brought this on, I don't really know. I can't see her having a congenital kidney defect because neither her parents, siblings, or even further back have ever had a kidney problem and have regular bloodwork and she herself never had problems before. 

One thing I have recently started considering is the treat recalls on the chicken jerky and stuff, I have been reading online so many people whose dogs had kidney damage and failure from the treats and they were any treats made in china. I used to feed the jerky treats from petsmart and these were also on the list, it's been some time since I gave anything like that, but maybe around the time she first got the UTI which may not have been a UTI at all but a problem from that. I'm just trying to figure something out. 

I'm going to bring this up to my vet on Monday but wanted to see if any of you guys have any thoughts or advice as to what it could be or if anyone here has had their chi have kidney issues. I'm just so worried about my little girl.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i had a yorkie that drank and peed a lot but it was due to diabetes. sorry i don't have any experience with kidney problems. i hope she will be okay  the recalled treats from china does sound like something though.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm sorry about Izzy.  I don't have any personal experience with kidney-related issues...but from the very little that I have read, the two things that have stood out to me are: 1) Restricting the phosphorus intake is very important, and 2) Restricting protein may actually do more harm than good...and along these lines, feeding a good quality canned food might be very beneficial.

Also, if she is on monthly HW preventative, supplementing with Milk Thistle is supposed to help provide support for the kidneys and liver.

I feel like all I do anymore is provide links  , but here are a few that I hope you find helpful:

Relevant discussion on another forum

K9KIDNEYS Yahoo Group

Dogaware Site


----------

